# Audi Contemplating All-Electric Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

_EV World Note: the following comments by Willibert Schleuter, head of electronics development for automotive manufacturer Audi AG, were excerpted from a longer interview with EE Times._

More...


----------

